# Storm Shutters - Storm Boards



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

I am looking for drawings - photos, as well as clear descriptive language on how different boats are setup for installation of Storm Shutters/Storm Boards. There are many threads that discuss their use but I have not found any that show and describe setup and installation in clear descriptive language.

I have done a thorough thread search over all forums I am familiar with, no results. I have made this same request on another forum and have received one good installation method, looking for others.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

There's not much to describe. You either put bolts or rails (L-shaped) around the ports that you want to protect, preferably on the OUTside so the storm windows are "pushed" against the hull instead of being pushed away from the hull on the inside after the portlight has been smashed.

With the availability of Lexan and other polycarbonates, I think storm boards have somewhat gone out of fashion for those of us with smaller "glass" areas. Good idea if you have more exposure though.

I was helping a friend replace leaky portlights and we figured the only way to unstick the old ones was going to be imploding them and chewing the old frames out. he said no, that's lexan, you can't break that. Lots of folks think they have Lexan. I just swung the hammer, with just my forearm, and the portlight glazing all went away. I said "I don't think that's Lexan."

Lexan isn't perfect, but it sure is strong.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

I use lexan storm boards / shutters for the 2 cockpit entrances. I have maxwell ports so do not have the equivalent of the old 'deadlights' for them. In port or if I leave the boat, I have crimsafe hatches to allow ventilation. - That is important where we are and in the tropics


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

hellosailor said:


> There's not much to describe. You either put bolts or rails (L-shaped) around the ports that you want to protect, preferably on the OUTside so the storm windows are "pushed" against the hull instead of being pushed away from the hull on the inside after the portlight has been smashed.


Surely would appreciate photos of what you mentioned.


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

St Anna said:


> I use lexan storm boards / shutters for the 2 cockpit entrances. I have maxwell ports so do not have the equivalent of the old 'deadlights' for them. In port or if I leave the boat, I have crimsafe hatches to allow ventilation. - That is important where we are and in the tropics


I am not familiar with the crimsafe hatches you mention, photos appreciated or a link. I did a Google search, no go on that. Photos of your setup for the cockpit entrance lock down system you have would be appreciated.

Evidently storm shutters/storm boards draw some interest as over 150 people have checked in to see what the thread holds. I think photos would help everyone.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

When I owned a pilothouse ketch a few years ago one option I came accross was to have two pieces of timber made up slightly larger than the window and connect them together with four bolts & wingnuts in each corner thru the glass. Obviously this is an emergency system as it assumes the glass is broken, however it would be cheap & easy to have the parts onboard to make it. How hard this would be to install in weather rough enough to break windows would be an interesting question. 

All the other systems I saw meant drilling holes and / or having bolts or L shape rails sticking out ready to catch you every time you walked past the window. Like Hellosailer said it's not rocket science.

Don't have any photos however if you look around marinas long enough you will see some examples. Look for really beefy looking yachts designed to sail in arctic / antarctic waters.

Ilenart


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

These days, I suppose you could use 2' wide industrial velcro instead of rails or bolts. Two yards of velcro holding the cover on the outside of the portlight, compressed by each wave that slammed it....

"Hello, SeaTow? Yeah, my genoa trimmer is stuck to the cabin side. No, really, he's stuck, he brushed up against the velcro. It's a long story, could you please send help, with a big winch?"

You know, really, I HAVE had to get a pry bar for even a smaller patch of it....


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

hellosailor said:


> "Hello, SeaTow? Yeah, my genoa trimmer is stuck to the cabin side. No, really, he's stuck, he brushed up against the velcro. It's a long story, could you please send help, with a big winch?"


HOLY CARP!! The scene played out in my mind with Captain Ron on the radio, and Bill Murray's Caddyshack character stuck to the velcro.

Thanks for the howl!

And now, back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

mdi said:


> I am not familiar with the crimsafe hatches you mention, photos appreciated or a link. I did a Google search, no go on that. Photos of your setup for the cockpit entrance lock down system you have would be appreciated.
> 
> Evidently storm shutters/storm boards draw some interest as over 150 people have checked in to see what the thread holds. I think photos would help everyone.


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

St Anna thank you for the photos of the crimsafe hatch locking screens, do you have a link for these or were they custom made?


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Custom made.
'Crimsafe' [tm] is a coated stainless steel screen mesh securely attached to the frame in order to be strong enough to withstand someone kicking or hammering or cutting their way in = hopefully it is what is is supposed to be !!!


----------

